# chokes



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how is everyone sealing the choke plungers on the brute carbs, just tore my carbs down an found a lot of trash on the bottom side of the diafram, looks to be comming from the choke plunngers


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

My brother in law just did his on his 750. I think he put the plungers in and siliconed them shut.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

hooliganhodgie said:


> My brother in law just did his on his 750. I think he put the plungers in and siliconed them shut.


thats what i did


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

some are taking the spring out and changing it for a stiffer one ..putting it all back together and siliconing it back in place without the cable attached...


----------

